# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Getting back into it: My latest work in progress

## Dromedary

I haven't been doing much drawing for a while, but I recently started this map and wanted to showcase it here, even though it isn't quite finished. I've got it mostly in pen, but please, let me know what you think!

----------


## KittyCool

I love it a lot! The coast looks incredibly natural, the shape of the continent is really interesting (Although it does suffer a bit from fitting to the edges of the paper, forming an almost rectangular shape). The mountains are really the only part i don't like about this, with them looking more like hills, although that might just be a stylistic choice.

----------


## AlfansosRevenge

I like the look of your line art. Very clean and easy to read. Do you plan to add color?

----------


## Dromedary

> I like the look of your line art. Very clean and easy to read. Do you plan to add color?


No, I don't think so, I've never really worked with color and I am not confident in my ability too. I might do something on GIMP after I scan it, but that will be pretty basic, like giving it an old paper look or something.




> The mountains are really the only part i don't like about this, with them looking more like hills, although that might just be a stylistic choice.


I see what you mean. I wanted to try this new mountain style, and that's what I started with. But when I added the other components, I used the same style that I had been using with the ridge-line technique, and the two don't go together that well.

----------


## ThomasR

Nice one ! Perhaps some more overlapping mountains could help give an impression of relief. Also I love your river system but I feel some relief is missing in the upper part, a little bit left of the center. Keep at it  :Smile:

----------

